# Crinkle Cut



## shamoo (Dec 16, 2008)

Heres a picture of the worms I won from my bet with Mr. bcritch via JDBaits.


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice score! When are you going to test them out?


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 16, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Received my winnings today from my bet with Mr. bcritch via JDBaits, Thank-you Mr. Bill and thank-you Mr. BassAddict for a wonderful product.




No thank-you needed Mr. Moo!!! In-fact I should be thanking you guys, im not sure if I get more enjoyment out of making them for yas, or seeing the fish you catch off them!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2008)

They are some nice looking baits - Fish Catchers for sure.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nice score! When are you going to test them out?



Not sure Mr. Jim, but I can assure you they will get their use, years ago motor oil was the color at Union Lake, huge pickeral by the gate-hole.


----------



## ilinimud (Dec 17, 2008)

Good lookin stuff, i have been wanting to make an order for a while. You sure do make some nice plactics BassAddict. I visit your site quite frequently, but my wife has cut me off of the lure purchases for the winter. :-({|=


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 17, 2008)

ilinimud said:


> Good lookin stuff, i have been wanting to make an order for a while. You sure do make some nice plactics BassAddict. I visit your site quite frequently, but my wife has cut me off of the lure purchases for the winter. :-({|=




Thanks man, all these pictures plus some I havent posted *should* be on the website by the new year.


----------

